# Forums server software



## sossego (Nov 27, 2013)

Is the Varnish cache available in ports?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, www/varnish.


----------



## sossego (Nov 27, 2013)

Sweet deal.


----------

